# Pie Iron Cherry Cream Cheese Pie



## Ol-blue (Mar 26, 2008)

Try using your favorite pie filling with this recipe. 
Enjoy! Debbie

PIE IRON CHERRY CREAM CHEESE PIE 

















1 container(s) (8 ounce) CRESCENT ROLLS
4 tablespoon(s) CREAM CHEESE
CHERRY PIE FILLING
POWDERED SUGAR
BUTTER
_____

Unroll the crescent roll dough, take two triangles sections from dough and press the seams together.
With your finger tips, press dough out until it about 9 inches long; cut in half at the middle.
Place one half in buttered pie iron.
Top dough with a couple tablespoons of cherry pie filling and dot with 1 tablespoon of cream cheese.
Place other half of dough on top and press dough down inside pie iron around the edges.
Close the pie iron and cook over medium coals for 5 to 8 minutes, turning occasionally and until golden brown.
Dust with powdered sugar just before serving.


Makes 4 pies.
_____


----------



## lovestoeat (Mar 26, 2008)

looks really good!  cant wait to give it a try!


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 26, 2008)

lovestoeat said:


> looks really good! cant wait to give it a try!


 
Thanks, I hope you enjoy them. Debbie


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

MMMM CHERRY!!
No pie iron... what do i do??


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 26, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> MMMM CHERRY!!
> No pie iron... what do i do??


 
I should have added coconut for you. I bet you could make them like turn overs and seal then with a fork around the edges. Then bake them on a cookie sheet at 350 to 375 degrees.  It should work just fine. Debbie


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

YER KILLIN' ME!!!!   
thanks for remembering my coconut!


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 26, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> YER KILLIN' ME!!!!
> thanks for remembering my coconut!


 
LOL...How could I forget something like that? Debbie


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 26, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> YER KILLIN' ME!!!!
> thanks for remembering my coconut!



See I knew you would be here!!

Looks yummy as always, but DW has me on lock down with this stuff!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 26, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> See I knew you would be here!!
> 
> Looks yummy as always, but DW has me on lock down with this stuff!!


 
You don't know what you are missing....


----------



## middie (Mar 27, 2008)

Omg I never thought to try that on a pie iron !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beachcomber (Mar 27, 2008)

Well Debbie you have another winner here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 27, 2008)

middie said:


> Omg I never thought to try that on a pie iron !!!!!!!!!!


 
You really need to try them. They are so good. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 27, 2008)

Beachcomber said:


> Well Debbie you have another winner here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks...I try! Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Insty-Grill (Mar 29, 2008)

Bamm!!!  I just may try this on Insty-Grill!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Apr 6, 2008)

Insty-Grill said:


> Bamm!!! I just may try this on Insty-Grill!!


 
Let us know how it turns out. Enjoy! Debbi


----------

